# Looking for nursing bra with clear straps/convertible to halter and measure question



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Do you know of any stores (chain or online) that carry a nursing bra that has clear straps (or replaceable with clear straps), and also I am looking for a nursing bra that can be converted to halter. I refuse to shop at Motherhood Maternity anymore on principal so I hope they aren't the only place that would carry bras like that, if they even do. If there are no halter nursing bras, please suggest a regular halter brand that might work for me.

I went shopping yesterday at JC Penneys and tried on a strapless convertible regular bra (it had clear straps). The boobs were practically spilling out of it because it had a "shelf" thing in it and that is right where the boobs sag. Because of where the straps are located I could not get it to hold up. Think of something that is supposed to be at a 90 degree angle, and it was at about 45! I bought, but will probably return.

Measurement question: I was measured there and she said 36C. Tried on their nursing bras and 36C was somewhat small. I think I am measuring smaller than what I really am because of sag. So what would be the next size up? 36D? I tried 40D, too big. Bought the 36C but will take them back if I can find something that fits better. They had nothing in between. That is what I hate about bra shopping, good luck finding your size in stock.

Please help, I really need new bras and mine are way too visible with summer tops. I've been wearing Mimi Maternity nursing ones 24/7 the last 10 months and they are shot. From a post below I looked at the Mamajams (?) but did not see a regular nursing bra on their website, only a tank top. Bravado doesn't seem to have anything with clear straps or halter.


----------



## jakobsmom (Sep 16, 2002)

Hi!

Our bras don't have clear straps yet (we are working on it), but we do have a bra style with straps that can be crossed in the back. We have a great nude t-shirt bra that you would love and it has crossable straps - perfect for summer. if you size is not online, let us know what you are looking for becasue we are getting new stock in soon and can special order for you.

You can check out the styles online at www.nummies.com and i can send you a photo of the straps crossed if you email me (address is on the website).

As for the sizing, like most close different makes and styles will fit differently and breasts, especially breastfeeding ones, can be hard to size.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I would check with local stores that offer services to women post-mastectomy and see if anyone would be willing to alter a bra for you. I have never seen a clear strap nursing bra. But I do have a friend who was a 44 JJ who used to have all of her bras altered.
Also, I hear rumor that there is a chain called Intimacy that will covert regular bras into nursing bras. I know they have a branch in Atlanta at Phipps Plaza, but I haven't had time to go find out for myself if this is true. If it is true, my life will never be the same again!


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

Ophelia, as for sizing, try a 36D or a 34D. You could measure yourself to get a better idea of your ideal size. Send me a PM if you need any help.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I have always "measured" at least a cup size smaller than I am, which is to say that pre-pregnancy I measured a 36B and was definetly a C... now I 'measure" a 36C and am definetly at least a D if not DD!! So, I'd jump up a cup size and see what you think. I have quite a few very useless 36B's that I bought because I was told that was my size, and now totally regret!! Ignore what they tell you, use it as a baseline and try bras on that are bigger and smaller and see what you think. Good luck!!


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jakobsmom* 
Hi!
You can check out the styles online at www.nummies.com and i can send you a photo of the straps crossed if you email me (address is on the website).

As for the sizing, like most close different makes and styles will fit differently and breasts, especially breastfeeding ones, can be hard to size.

Will you ever be carrying a broader range of sizes?







I'd love to have more nursing bra options, and yours look great!


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with sewmom, try a 34D or 34E if they have that size (good luck!) I am a bra fitter as well and the best sizing instructions I have EVER found online is from breakoutbras.com The customer service there is fabulous too.

Sewmom, just out of curiosity, did you happen to study under Beverly Johnson for your certification?


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you for the suggestions and fitting advice! I am going to check them out. I think I will have to go back to the mall to narrow down my true size, then maybe end up ordering online.


----------



## dinah (Aug 12, 2004)

I just bought a clear strap nursing bra. The brand is Anita. I don't know where you can buy it but I guess try their website - I got it in Germany.


----------

